# More folding bike climbing fun in San Francisco (pics & video)



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

*More folding bike climbing fun in San Francisco*

I was in San Francisco two days in a row, so I brought along my Bike Friday Pocket Companion folding bike to check out some new hills. The first day I rode around Noe Valley and climbed a bunch of steep streets, finishing off the day with Hill Street D) between Church and Sanchez. The Garmin seems to always be wildly inaccurate in SF, so I estimate the grade on that street to be about 27% or 28%.

The second day I explored the Twin Peaks area. I climbed Twin Peaks Blvd, descended to Mountain Spring Ave and climbed that to the base of Sutro Tower, then went back down to take pictures of the grade at the bottom. While I was doing that, another cyclist climbing Twin Peaks Blvd stopped and asked me to take a picture of him with his iPhone. I was happy to oblige. Then I ended up climbing back up to the top of Twin Peaks again with him. Of course I got dropped, but that's no surprise. The Bay Area is full of strong climbers. But he was very friendly and turned around twice to go back to me and continue the conversation.

I only took pictures on the second day. I didn't find much worth taking pics of on the first day.

View from Twin Peaks parking area at the top of the climb.


















View of Twin Peaks from neighboring hill.










View of Sutro Tower from top of Twin Peaks climb.










Top of hill Sutro Tower is located on. This was the nice steep climb up Mountain Spring Ave, which turns into Glenbrook Ave. and finally Marview.










Bottom of Mountain Spring Ave.


















This is a flatter portion of Hill Street, the steepest climb I did on Day 1.










Grade signs on 17th St.


























:lol:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fantastic! Great photos too. I need to ride Twin Peaks now!
the lower gearing on folding bikes makes them really quite attractive for steep hills of SF - it's basically half of the gearing ratio of normal road bikes. How does it handle on descents?


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

subliminal messages? =)


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

You really do love to suffer don't you!

Since I moved to San Francisco I have definitely become a much stronger cyclist. Now climbing is fun instead of dreadful.

There are plenty of steep hills on offer in here.

Thanks for sharing the great pictures and videos.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------

